# Looking for paperwhite cover with auto sleep function



## bsktofdreams (Aug 12, 2010)

I know the new Kindle paperwhite Cover turns it automatically off and on, Are there any other less expensive covers that have the same function?

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

bsktofdreams said:


> I know the new Kindle paperwhite Cover turns it automatically off and on, Are there any other less expensive covers that have the same function?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help


I think I've read that you can use a small magnet tucked into the front inside pocket of any cover to activate the auto on/off like with the Amazon cover. The magnet has to hit the lower right 
corner of the PW. Check the Oberon thread here, I think there is a photo.


----------



## gwenny (Sep 6, 2010)

Yup, I've even tested this out myself. I used a rare earth magnet (really strong) so I'm not sure HOW strong of a magnet you need for it to work but...it does work. Choose any cover with a pocket on the flap and stick a magnet so that it'll land on the bottom right corner of the kindle. Works like a charm =]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've done it with a kitchen magnet.  I intentionally tested it with a weak magnet.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'Round here the real estate people and others -- handyman services and the like -- like to send 'fridge magnets as part of their advertising mailings.  Idea being to put the magnet actually on the fridge so you have their number when you need 'em.  If you get that sort of thing, I bet you could cut a piece of the magnet off and use it.  They are very weak -- will hold maybe one sheet of paper to the 'fridge -- but it might be enough and won't cost you a thing.


----------



## fidjit (Oct 11, 2010)

My experience http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,130554.0.html shows that how strong a magnet you use will depend on the case. I could use a fridge magnet directly onto the Kindle and the auto on/off worked fine. When I got the Belkin Folio, the fridge magnet wasn't' strong enough to activate the function if I slid it inside the pocket. I guess it just wasn't strong enough because of the "thickness" of the pocket material, and the elastic holder material. Used directly onto the elastic band material it worked intermittently.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

If you get an Oberon cover, you have to have a strong magnet (rare earth) or it will not be strong enough to get through all the layers of leather.  You don't want it too large, though, or it will turn off the Kindle when you flip the cover all the way back to hold it one-handed.  It's a balancing game


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually, I'm pretty happy with the Amazon cover.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's one that is much cheaper. I have the amazon case but I have a Roo case for my Ipad (without the magnets).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0096T98KE/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A2IHZFOHOQ0WG8


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I just posted this link in one of the other paperwhite cover threads. It is currently on sale for $7.99 - I don't think you will find one much less expensive. I have ordered one and it should arrive next week. I'll let you know what I think of the quality then.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Hi, everyone! My KPW is on order for my Christmas gift and I can't wait!  I want to be all set up before it comes and I want a cover.  I love the way the official cover looks with the KPW and especially love how you can use a skin and it won't get covered up!

Do they make the Official cover in an Easel style that opens on the bottom and flips over?  I love that style case that I have for my K2.  If I need to, I will get the book style, but the easel is so nice for reading at the table!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I am currently using a KT non lighted case for the PW, need double-stick tape to hold it in case as it is a bitsy bit larger, and a piece of magnet from back of a fridge memopad, again, double-stick tape, on the bottom corner of cover. Works like a charm


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MsBea said:


> Here's one that is much cheaper. I have the amazon case but I have a Roo case for my Ipad (without the magnets).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0096T98KE/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A2IHZFOHOQ0WG8


The description says it's made of "vegan leather." That's the first time I've seen that term used instead of "imitation leather."


----------



## LarryDavid (Dec 4, 2012)

I am looking for cheap paperwhite cover. Can anyone suggest the stores where it will be available for low prices.


----------

